# Clamoroso Yonghong Li: annuncia rifinanziamento e futuro del club



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2018)

Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti. 
Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.

*Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, conferma: Yonghong Li, una lettera per riconquistare il Milan.*


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Buonanotte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Uhuhuhu


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Stiamo a sentire. IL silenzio era assordante, speriamo siano notizie rassicuranti.


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2018)

Se così fosse siamo spacciati.


----------



## mrsmit (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Ammazza, se fosse vero, altro che tombino questo ha trovato una voraggine stile Roma.......


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Se cosi fosse zittirebbe tutto e tutti in 2 minuti. Sono proprio curioso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se così fosse siamo spacciati.




spacciati ? se cosi fosse avrebbe azzerato TUTTI i dubbi e smentito l'UEFA .


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti


si vabè...dirà che il rifinanziamento sarà fatto...di stare tranquilli ecc ecc....il problema sono poi i fatti...


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti


Attendiamo aggiornamenti, chissà...


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Son curioso.... vediamo. Spero non faccia il solito video ridicolo dalla cantina di casa però.

Onestamente mi aspetto la solita supercazzola prematurata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si vabè...dirà che il rifinanziamento sarà fatto...di stare tranquilli ecc ecc....il problema sono poi i fatti...



Occhio, se dice sarà fatto si prenderà gli insulti di mezzo mondo. Se dice che il 14 di Giugno ecc ecc si chiuderà il rifinanziamento allora è diverso. 

Se si espone con FATTI ben precisi è un conto le promesse non servono a nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Comunicato stampa?Niente video con credenza annessa?Che delusione


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> spacciati ? se cosi fosse avrebbe azzerato TUTTI i dubbi e smentito l'UEFA .



Mah,staremo a vedere...


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio, se dice sarà fatto si prenderà gli insulti di mezzo mondo. Se dice che il 14 di Giugno ecc ecc si chiuderà il rifinanziamento allora è diverso.
> 
> Se si espone con FATTI ben precisi è un conto le promesse non servono a nulla.


Cercherá di gettare un po' di acqua sul fuoco.La Scala disse che era tecnicamente impossibile chiudere il finanziamento entro la metá di Giugno.
Felice di essere smentito ovviamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buonanotte.



Video messaggio dallo scantinato dai ricchi contenuti (rigorosamente letti)

"Sono molto irritato dalle voci fasulle sul mio conto, che mi feriscono e mi danneggiano nelle mie attività. Garantisco che stiamo lavorando per il rifinanziamento e che i soldi arriveranno puntuali. Un saluto da me e mia moglie. Forza Milan"


----------



## Teddy (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Niente video dal ristorante cinese? Peccato.
Comunque servono fatti, di "tranquilli, va tutto bene" ne abbiamo già ricevuti abbastanza da Fassone, e con risultati discutibili.


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2018)

Se rifinanzia uccidetemi.


----------



## luis4 (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



prima di dare un giudizio definitivo voglio vedere l'importo, la durata e se il milan rimarrà in pegno oppure come l'inter solo i marchi e i conti bancari.


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Maggio 2018)

Stiamo a vedere se ci saranno date e fatti ben definiti...altrimenti stiamo punto e a capo...


----------



## Milanlove (29 Maggio 2018)

wow!!

Finalmente si è trovato un traduttore che conosce l'indecifrabile dialetto cinese di Lì!




...e la barzelletta continua!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Se rifinanzia uccidetemi.



Ho letto altri commenti come il tuo. Ma ti rendi conto che vuol dire? Se rifinanziasse significa che Li stava solo aspettando la scadenza ad Ottobre ma già aveva tutto pronto o sapeva come uscirne.

Il rifinanziamento era quotato impossibile da tutti, se è riuscito a rifinanziare in 7 giorni dalla decisione della UEFA io non so sinceramente la potenza di sto Li se abbia limiti. 

Questo non lo conosce nessuno eppure riesce a trovare soldi ogni volta che gli servono, in questo caso avrebbe trovato 400 milioni in una settimana lol.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Video messaggio dallo scantinato dai ricchi contenuti (rigorosamente letti)
> 
> "Sono molto irritato dalle voci fasulle sul mio conto, che mi feriscono e mi danneggiano nelle mie attività. Garantisco che stiamo lavorando per il rifinanziamento e che i soldi arriveranno puntuali. Un saluto da me e mia moglie. Forza Milan"



Sì, sarà una cosa del genere, come del resto si era immaginato alla notizia della lettera dei piccoli azionisti.


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho letto altri commenti come il tuo. Ma ti rendi conto che vuol dire? Se rifinanziasse significa che Li stava solo aspettando la scadenza ad Ottobre ma già aveva tutto pronto o sapeva come uscirne.
> 
> Il rifinanziamento era quotato impossibile da tutti, se è riuscito a rifinanziare in 7 giorni dalla decisione della UEFA io non so sinceramente la potenza di sto Li se abbia limiti.
> 
> Questo non lo conosce nessuno eppure riesce a trovare soldi ogni volta che gli servono, in questo caso avrebbe trovato 400 milioni in una settimana lol.



Appunto non lo conosce nessuno mi pare sufficiente. Il resto per me è fuffa.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Appunto non lo conosce nessuno mi pare sufficiente. Il resto per me è fuffa.



Ah il fatto che abbiamo messo 1 miliardo nel club e che stia per rifinanziare 400 milioni come l'aria è fuffa? A te basta avere un presidentissimo super famoso e conosciuto, ad esempio come Berlusconi?

Ma tu lo sai che di Abramovich prima di esporsi pubblicamente e acquistare il Chelsea non c'era traccia pubblica? Era una sua decisione non essere sotto i riflettori, eppure era ricco da far schifo dopo varie manovre anche piuttosto pericolose nel suo paese. Ha acquisrato il Chelsea come assicurazione sulla vita, per fare in modo che non lo facessero sparire in Russia da un giorno all altro.


----------



## malos (29 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ah il fatto che abbiamo messo 1 miliardo nel club e che stia per rifinanziare 400 milioni come l'aria è fuffa? A te basta avere un presidentissimo super famoso e conosciuto, ad esempio come Berlusconi?
> 
> Ma tu lo sai che di Abramovich prima di esporsi pubblicamente e acquistare il Chelsea non c'era traccia pubblica? Era una sua decisione non essere sotto i riflettori, eppure era ricco da far schifo dopo varie manovre anche piuttosto pericolose nel suo paese. Ha acquisrato il Chelsea come assicurazione sulla vita, per fare in modo che non lo facessero sparire in Russia da un giorno all altro.



Si ok libero di pensarla come vuoi e io altrettanto. Con rispetto per le idee differenti. Ovvio che spero tu abbia ragione a me frega zero dei vari carri da salire e scendere in base a come andrà a finire.


----------



## kipstar (29 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho letto altri commenti come il tuo. Ma ti rendi conto che vuol dire? Se rifinanziasse significa che Li stava solo aspettando la scadenza ad Ottobre ma già aveva tutto pronto o sapeva come uscirne.
> 
> Il rifinanziamento era quotato impossibile da tutti, se è riuscito a rifinanziare in 7 giorni dalla decisione della UEFA io non so sinceramente la potenza di sto Li se abbia limiti.
> 
> Questo non lo conosce nessuno eppure riesce a trovare soldi ogni volta che gli servono, in questo caso avrebbe trovato 400 milioni in una settimana lol.



se è vero che ha 3 proposte perchè scrivi che avrebbe trovato 400 mil in una settimana ?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (29 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho letto altri commenti come il tuo. Ma ti rendi conto che vuol dire? Se rifinanziasse significa che Li stava solo aspettando la scadenza ad Ottobre ma già aveva tutto pronto o sapeva come uscirne.
> 
> Il rifinanziamento era quotato impossibile da tutti, se è riuscito a rifinanziare in 7 giorni dalla decisione della UEFA io non so sinceramente la potenza di sto Li se abbia limiti.
> 
> Questo non lo conosce nessuno eppure riesce a trovare soldi ogni volta che gli servono, in questo caso avrebbe trovato 400 milioni in una settimana lol.



Vi esaltate troppo ed al contempo vi deprimete troppo...serve equilibrio.
Nessuno sà cosa dirà, rifinanziamento in 7 giorni, difficile se non impossibile...dirà qualcosa per tranquillizzare la piazza, o almeno credo. Ma staremo a vedere...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho letto altri commenti come il tuo. Ma ti rendi conto che vuol dire? Se rifinanziasse significa che Li stava solo aspettando la scadenza ad Ottobre ma già aveva tutto pronto o sapeva come uscirne.
> 
> Il rifinanziamento era quotato impossibile da tutti, se è riuscito a rifinanziare in 7 giorni dalla decisione della UEFA io non so sinceramente la potenza di sto Li se abbia limiti.
> 
> *Questo non lo conosce nessuno eppure riesce a trovare soldi ogni volta che gli servono, in questo caso avrebbe trovato 400 milioni in una settimana lol.*



Ma andiamo dai..questo è un fesso che prende a prestito a tassi da usura i soldi per gli aumenti di capitale e poi trova 400 milioni in un cassetto e rifinanzia?
Ragazzi scendete dalle nuvole..so che sarebbe bello pensare che dietro a Lì ci sia chissà quale super potenza..ma la verità è che Lì è solo e sta tirando a campare sperando di non perdere tutto..

Farà un comunicato giusto per mostrarsi e poi cercherà di raccattare i soldi per gli aumenti di capitale obbligatori..

Se rifinanzia lo farà sempre col Milan in pegno..purtroppo l'anno di vacche magre ha reso meno appetibile la posizione sul milan per allungare il debito e abbassarlo..se poi ci escludono dalle coppe non troverà più nessuno a rifinanziarlo..


----------



## Victorss (29 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ah il fatto che abbiamo messo 1 miliardo nel club e che stia per rifinanziare 400 milioni come l'aria è fuffa? A te basta avere un presidentissimo super famoso e conosciuto, ad esempio come Berlusconi?
> 
> Ma tu lo sai che di Abramovich prima di esporsi pubblicamente e acquistare il Chelsea non c'era traccia pubblica? Era una sua decisione non essere sotto i riflettori, eppure era ricco da far schifo dopo varie manovre anche piuttosto pericolose nel suo paese. Ha acquisrato il Chelsea come assicurazione sulla vita, per fare in modo che non lo facessero sparire in Russia da un giorno all altro.


Ma io credo che anche se domani saltasse fuori che Yonghong Li è prestanome di Baidu,Alibaba, Evergrande e Haixa messi insieme ci sarebbe comunque chi non si arrenderebbe all' evidenza. 
Comunque non credo che sia riuscito a rifinanziare in così poco tempo, sarebbe clamoroso.


----------



## Roccoro (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Godo.
Avanti presidente zittisca tutti e portaci sul tetto del mondo!


----------



## egidiopersempre (29 Maggio 2018)

Ho letto calciomercato.com e parla di 'lettera'. Quindi niente credenze, magliette bianche e tablet da sfigati. ma nessuno ha sfere di cristallo in mano. Personalmente ritengo che qualcosa dovesse dire. Non mi aspetto nulla di clamoroso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma andiamo dai..questo è un fesso che prende a prestito a tassi da usura i soldi per gli aumenti di capitale e poi trova 400 milioni in un cassetto e rifinanzia?
> Ragazzi scendete dalle nuvole..so che sarebbe bello pensare che dietro a Lì ci sia chissà quale super potenza..ma la verità è che Lì è solo e sta tirando a campare sperando di non perdere tutto..
> 
> Farà un comunicato giusto per mostrarsi e poi cercherà di raccattare i soldi per gli aumenti di capitale obbligatori..
> ...



aspettiamo, ma non credo possa mettere in pegno il Milan di cui ha già pegno Elliot e soprattutto così facendo la situazione con la UEFa non cambierebbe e quindi non avrebbe senso.


----------



## varvez (29 Maggio 2018)

Niente di che. Saluterà consegnandoci a Elliott, ringraziando Berlusconi per i viaggi in Italia pagati, inclusi di vitto e alloggio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Godo.
> Avanti presidente zittisca tutti e portaci sul tetto del mondo!



Forza Milan!


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> aspettiamo, ma non credo possa mettere in pegno il Milan di cui ha già pegno Elliot e soprattutto così facendo la situazione con la UEFa non cambierebbe e quindi non avrebbe senso.



è chiaro che se rifinanzia lo fa per togliersi Elliott dai piedi...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma io credo che anche se domani saltasse fuori che Yonghong Li è prestanome di Baidu,Alibaba, Evergrande e Haixa messi insieme ci sarebbe comunque chi non si arrenderebbe all' evidenza.
> Comunque non credo che sia riuscito a rifinanziare in così poco tempo, sarebbe clamoroso.



no calma...qui almeno all inizio Li e i "cinesi"hanno ricevuto solo ringraziamenti e fiducia incondizionata...quando tutti o quasi perculavano e ponevano dubbi noi li abbiamo difesi a spada tratta....se adesso le cose sono cambiate ci sono dei motivi precisi...

lo stesso vale per Mirabelli e Fassone....


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Attenzione che annunciare non significa promettere

Se fosse solo una promessa sarei d'accordo con i tanti critici

Stiamo a vedere se a cm.com hanno usato la parola giusta


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## gabri (29 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Maggio 2018)

E se il cinese saldasse il debito senza rifinanziare nulla?


----------



## Victorss (29 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> no calma...qui almeno all inizio Li e i "cinesi"hanno ricevuto solo ringraziamenti e fiducia incondizionata...quando tutti o quasi perculavano e ponevano dubbi noi li abbiamo difesi a spada tratta....se adesso le cose sono cambiate ci sono dei motivi precisi...
> 
> lo stesso vale per Mirabelli e Fassone....


Ma che Li sia da solo, che non sia in grado di rifinanziare e che sia un pezzente a cui nessuno presterebbe 10 euro (ma non si sa come ne ha trovati 1 miliardo) sono i capi di imputazione che date alla nuova proprietà voi e la UEFA.
Mi piacerebbe avere le prove di quanto sostenete sia da voi che dalla UEFA.
Non mi rispondere che la prova è il rifinanziamento perché io non pago niente prima della scadenza prestabilita anche se ho i soldi.
Voglio prove reali di quello che per il momento si da per assodato quando invece non c è nessuna prova. Per come è strutturata la proprietà del Milan (scatole cinesi) i soldi è possibile che ce li stia mettendo pure tu, non è possibile saperlo. Spiegarmi allora come fate ad essere così sicuri della vostra attuale posizione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> E se il cinese saldasse il debito senza rifinanziare nulla?



400 milioni ? 
facciamo i caroselli da qua al 2022


----------



## Garrincha (29 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ah il fatto che abbiamo messo 1 miliardo nel club e che stia per rifinanziare 400 milioni come l'aria è fuffa? A te basta avere un presidentissimo super famoso e conosciuto, ad esempio come Berlusconi?
> 
> Ma tu lo sai che di Abramovich prima di esporsi pubblicamente e acquistare il Chelsea non c'era traccia pubblica? Era una sua decisione non essere sotto i riflettori, eppure era ricco da far schifo dopo varie manovre anche piuttosto pericolose nel suo paese. Ha acquisrato il Chelsea come assicurazione sulla vita, per fare in modo che non lo facessero sparire in Russia da un giorno all altro.



Essere poco noti è una cosa non avere fonti di reddito un'altra, ci sono italiani multimilionari i cui nomi non li conosce nessuno se non forse la stampa specializzata perchè non hanno vite che fanno notizia ma se vai a vedere è rintracciabile cosa hanno intestato o le loro fonti di reddito come per Abramovich al tempo con gas e petrolio, di Li no


----------



## odasensei (29 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> E se il cinese saldasse il debito senza rifinanziare nulla?



Avremmo la certezza che c'è un grosso gruppo cinese (o una cordata) dietro di lui


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2018)

Rifinanzia,con tassi da usura ma rifinanzia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Maggio 2018)

Io ci andrei piano coi voli di fantasia. Potrebbe limitarsi a un discorso supercazzola riassumibile in "fidatevi di me, è tutto ok".


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rifinanzia,con tassi da usura ma rifinanzia.



Non può piu. O rifinanzia togliendo il milan da garanzia o salta tutto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Maggio 2018)

aspetto con ansia 
e poi commento.. non mi va di commentare il nulla


----------



## Victorss (29 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ci andrei piano coi voli di fantasia. Potrebbe limitarsi a un discorso supercazzola riassumibile in "fidatevi di me, è tutto ok".



Anche secondo me non succederà niente di concreto, rassicurerà soltanto i tifosi sulla solidità della proprietà..


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Maggio 2018)

Se rifinanzia e ci scolliamo Elliott, è l'inizio della fine, perchè nel caso succedesse qualche altra cosa non avremmo più il salvagente Elliott. A meno che davvero non ha deciso di fare chiarezza una volta per tutte, ed escono tutte le aziende cinesi allo scoperto, ma ne dubito.


----------



## luis4 (29 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non può piu. O rifinanzia togliendo il milan da garanzia o salta tutto.



infatti. è questo significa che il rifinanziamento della holding 180 milioni dovrà essere garantito da qualcos'altro non dal milan, vediamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2018)

Roba grossa in arrivo cari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Se rifinanzia e ci scolliamo Elliott, è l'inizio della fine, perchè nel caso succedesse qualche altra cosa non avremmo più il salvagente Elliott. A meno che davvero non ha deciso di fare chiarezza una volta per tutte, ed escono tutte le aziende cinesi allo scoperto, ma ne dubito.



aspettiamo il comunicato prima, in base a quello che dirà o sarà gloria o morte.


----------



## kipstar (29 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Roba grossa in arrivo cari.



sia in un senso che nell'altro .....


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Se rifinanzia e ci scolliamo Elliott, è l'inizio della fine, perchè nel caso succedesse qualche altra cosa non avremmo più il salvagente Elliott. A meno che davvero non ha deciso di fare chiarezza una volta per tutte, ed escono tutte le aziende cinesi allo scoperto, ma ne dubito.



Ma che fine, se rifinanzia su base quinquennale come da programma entro 5 anni ci rivende facile,con stadio strutture e squadra nuovi di zecca.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Se rifinanzia e ci scolliamo Elliott, è l'inizio della fine, perchè nel caso succedesse qualche altra cosa non avremmo più il salvagente Elliott. A meno che davvero non ha deciso di fare chiarezza una volta per tutte, ed escono tutte le aziende cinesi allo scoperto, ma ne dubito.



La PAURA più grande è quella... Che con il rifinanziamento si leva dalle scatole Elliot... E a quel punto potrebbe vendere tre e quattro giocatori, incassare 150 milioni e vivacchiare nella mediocrità... Uccidendo di fatto l AC MILAN. Ma a questo punto come farà a rientrare dall investimento di 1 miliardo... Maledetta finanza


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> aspettiamo il comunicato prima, in base a quello che dirà o sarà gloria o morte.



Per me sarà gloria solo se Li farà un passo indietro, e nel giro di 2-3 giorni passiamo ad Elliott. Se rifinanzia è un macello.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Roba grossa in arrivo cari.



Bella citazione di Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2018)

La lettera che vorrei si chiama iscrizione confermata alla prossima EL, mercato che stupra la uefa in stile psg , qualche querela per chi lo ha diffamato , pagamento di debiti e scadenze.
Ecco, cosi fosse potrei ricredermi e dire che i cinesi esistono .
Un'eventuale esclusione dalle coppe non gliela perdonerei mai e sarebbe durissima da superare e da accettare.
Siamo il milan.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Bella citazione di Rocco Siffredi.



Ok... Maxi incul... In arrivo


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La lettera che vorrei si chiama iscrizione confermata alla prossima EL, mercato che stupra la uefa in stile psg , qualche querela per chi lo ha diffamato , pagamento di debiti e scadenze.
> Ecco, cosi fosse potrei ricredermi e dire che i cinesi esistono .
> Un'eventuale esclusione dalle coppe non gliela perdonerei mai e sarebbe durissima da superare e da accettare.
> Siamo il milan.



.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2018)

<Modalità sogno bagnato: ON>

Video messaggio da località sconosciuta, con a fianco non la moglie ma il nuovo acquisto per la prossima stagione: Cristiano Ronaldo.

<Modalità sogno bagnato: OFF>


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Bella citazione di Rocco Siffredi.



Secondo me stavolta Rocco lo facciamo noi


----------



## davidelynch (29 Maggio 2018)

Oltre al rifinanziamento annuncia l'ingaggio di un certo Cristiano Ronaldo...


----------



## ignaxio (29 Maggio 2018)

Ahhaha adesso nemmeno il rifinanziamento vi sta bene? 

Ahhaha!

Se rifinanzia non abbiamo più bisogno delle menate uefa quindi siamo apposto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> <Modalità sogno bagnato: ON>
> 
> Video messaggio da località sconosciuta, con a fianco non la moglie ma il nuovo acquisto per la prossima stagione: Cristiano Ronaldo.
> 
> <Modalità sogno bagnato: OFF>




<Modalità realtà: ON>
Ciao , qui tutto bene. Non sono povero e il rifinanziamento verrà fatto entro Ottobre come previsto. Per l'iscrizione alla EL non preoccupatevi stiamo preparando con i nostri avvocati una linea difensiva.
<Modalità realtà: OFF>


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Maggio 2018)

Tra un po' in Cina è notte... veda di muoversi.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2018)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Tra un po' in Cina è notte... veda di muoversi.



Li bello di notte 
Vedo - non vedo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> <Modalità realtà: ON>
> Ciao , qui tutto bene. Non sono povero e il rifinanziamento verrà fatto entro Ottobre come previsto. Per l'iscrizione alla EL non preoccupatevi stiamo preparando con i nostri avvocati una linea difensiva.
> <Modalità realtà: OFF>



Ma si, era per dire. Chiaro che una cosa del genere sarebbe irrealizzabile.


----------



## markjordan (29 Maggio 2018)

altre fonti ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ma si, era per dire. Chiaro che una cosa del genere sarebbe irrealizzabile.



sisi , sto scherzando è


----------



## Teddy (29 Maggio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ahhaha adesso nemmeno il rifinanziamento vi sta bene?
> 
> Ahhaha!
> 
> Se rifinanzia non abbiamo più bisogno delle menate uefa quindi siamo apposto!



Rimane un personaggio un po' troppo ambiguo, il malcontento di molti tifosi è assolutamente condivisibile.


----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2018)

Cambierei parere solo se saldasse senza rifinanziare. Per il resto il rifinanziamento era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2018)

Secondo me non succederà nulla oggi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Essere poco noti è una cosa non avere fonti di reddito un'altra, ci sono italiani multimilionari i cui nomi non li conosce nessuno se non forse la stampa specializzata perchè non hanno vite che fanno notizia ma se vai a vedere è rintracciabile cosa hanno intestato o le loro fonti di reddito come per Abramovich al tempo con gas e petrolio, di Li no



si ma a volte questi qui si nascondono dietro nmila società off-shore perchè il governo cinese è fastidioso, molto più fastidioso del governo russo in cui si è arricchito Abramovich che era diventato l'amichetto preferito di Putin. Non sto dicendo che magari Li è ricco da far schifo come Abramovich, ma che risalire a tutte le sue finanze è impossibile. Io dubito che il suo patrimonio sia meno di un miliardo di euro come ci hanno fatto credere.


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non può piu. O rifinanzia togliendo il milan da garanzia o salta tutto.



Può può. Salda Elliott con i nuovo soldi e quindi il pegno sul Milan che era di Elliott diventera pegno per il nuovo creditore.
Inoltre se lo fa con scadenza di 3 o 4 anni dovrebbe essersi messo al riparo rispetto a l'uefa.

Purtroppo rischiamo di andare avanti così.


----------



## Cantastorie (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Il problema è che l'ha mandata per posta. Non so se avete presente i tempi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Può può. Salda Elliott con i nuovo soldi e quindi il pegno sul Milan che era di Elliott diventera pegno per il nuovo creditore.
> Inoltre se lo fa con scadenza di 3 o 4 anni dovrebbe essersi messo al riparo rispetto a l'uefa.
> 
> Purtroppo rischiamo di andare avanti così.



beh a parte il problema del rifinanziamento al milan non è mai mancato un solo euro, non la vedo cosi nera.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> <Modalità realtà: ON>
> Ciao , qui tutto bene. Non sono povero e il rifinanziamento verrà fatto entro Ottobre come previsto. Per l'iscrizione alla EL non preoccupatevi stiamo preparando con i nostri avvocati una linea difensiva.
> <Modalità realtà: OFF>



No un verrà fatto non basta, deve dire che l'ha firmato.
Che sia anche effettivo da ottobre ma deve avere chiuso la pratica.

Altrimenti può fare a meno di fare comunicati.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No un verrà fatto non basta, deve dire che l'ha firmato.
> Che sia anche effettivo da ottobre ma deve avere chiuso la pratica.
> 
> Altrimenti può fare a meno di fare comunicati.



In effetti non vedo come possa tranquillizzarci parlando al futuro : siamo con un piede fuori dall'europa, occorre agire e parlare al presente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2018)

Se fa una lettera in cui scrive di stare tranquilli e che le sue finanze sono solide mi impicco. Speriamo in qualcosa di concreto.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Fatti, non p... direbbe qualcuno. Bisogna agire. Ne va dell'onore e della gloriosa storia del Milan. Altrimenti via dalle balls, il che confermerebbe cosa i maligni pensano da circa un anno e mezzo e passa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No un verrà fatto non basta, deve dire che l'ha firmato.
> Che sia anche effettivo da ottobre ma deve avere chiuso la pratica.
> 
> Altrimenti può fare a meno di fare comunicati.



Servono fatti. Oramai le parole stanno a zero.


----------



## mabadi (29 Maggio 2018)

A questo punto io suggerisco di preparare un charter per hong Kong in modo da attingere al tombino magico.
Raccogliamo le adesioni.....


C'è mai stata una spiegazione in merito alle sciarpe del Milan con scritto "we are so rich" con il logo di Baidu apparse durante la tournée cinese?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> A questo punto io suggerisco di preparare un charter per hong Kong in modo da attingere al tombino magico.
> Raccogliamo le adesioni.....
> 
> 
> C'è mai stata una spiegazione in merito alle sciarpe del Milan con scritto "we are so rich" con il logo di Baidu apparse durante la tournée cinese?



Non era il logo di Baidu ma di un fun club Milan in Cina.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> A questo punto io suggerisco di preparare un charter per hong Kong in modo da attingere al tombino magico.
> Raccogliamo le adesioni.....
> 
> 
> C'è mai stata una spiegazione in merito alle sciarpe del Milan con scritto "we are so rich" con il logo di Baidu apparse durante la tournée cinese?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Maggio 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fatti, non p... direbbe qualcuno. Bisogna agire. Ne va dell'onore e della gloriosa storia del Milan. Altrimenti via dalle balls, il che confermerebbe cosa i maligni pensano da circa un anno e mezzo e passa...



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2018)

Non deve convincere noi, ma la UEFA; il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Ma si può stare sulle spine in questo modo? Io sono stanco....


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2018)

per me non arriva proprio nulla


----------



## Black (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



caro presidente, noi saremo rasserenati quando vedremo la decisione dell'Uefa, e magari quando potremo capire come fa un tizio con un patrimonio come il suo, ad aver concluso un operazione da 740M per l'acquisto del Milan.... troppe cose non tornano.


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Sono molto curioso...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2018)

Lol....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2018)




----------



## shevchampions (29 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti



Bomba, speriamo...

Forza Milan!


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2018)

ecco una foto della figlia di Yonghong che cerca di recuperare il padre andato alla ricerca dei soldi per il rifinanziamento


----------



## luis4 (29 Maggio 2018)

puo essere una bufala come puo essere che la risposta arrivi tra 10 giorni. io chiudo qua.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco una foto della figlia di Yonghong che cerca di recuperare il padre andato alla ricerca dei soldi per il rifinanziamento


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2018)

Il nano "cinese" è impegnato anche in altri campi, abbiate un pò di pazienza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2018)

Non è detto che arrivi oggi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è detto che arrivi oggi.



Filtra cauto ottimismo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2018)

*Chiudiamo il thread in attesa di notizie ufficiali, se ci saranno.*


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2018)

*Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, conferma: Yonghong Li, una lettera per riconquistare il Milan. *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, conferma: Yonghong Li, una lettera per riconquistare il Milan. *



Certo che se è una supercazzola c'è da massacrarli fino a che non mollano tutti la società. Mi auguro siano novità serie e concrete


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, conferma: Yonghong Li, una lettera per riconquistare il Milan. *



Vedremo se saranno solo parole o se a queste farà seguire i fatti, al momento non riesco ad essere molto ottimista...


----------



## sballotello (30 Maggio 2018)

ma soprattutto c'è da chiedersi: cosa è più conveniente per il Milan? Che riesca a farli sti benedetti aumenti di capitale..o no?


----------



## Miracle1980 (30 Maggio 2018)

Vorrei sapere da dove sarebbe uscita questa indiscrezione della lettera...


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, conferma: Yonghong Li, una lettera per riconquistare il Milan. *



Quotare le news


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Calciomercato.com: in arrivo comunicazione del presidente Yonghong Li in risposta ai piccoli azionisti.
> Il presidente annuncerà e garantirà il rifinanziamento del debito e rasserenerà tutti sul futuro.
> 
> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, conferma: Yonghong Li, una lettera per riconquistare il Milan.*



Sono ultra pessimista su quel "riconquistare". Mica è un rapporto d'amore. E' una questione di sopravvivenza.

Vedremo domani.


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 30 maggio, conferma: Yonghong Li, una lettera per riconquistare il Milan. *



Finora le uniche cose certe sono che Li ha sempre onorato gli impegni e che la Uefa non vuole questi personaggi nel calcio. Ora manco se ripianasse i debiti dei prossimi 20 anni cambierebbe qualcosa, il destino di Li è segnato.


----------

